
Habitable Worlds Around Binary Star Systems Might Not Match Sci-Fi - fcsuper
http://fcsuper.blogspot.com/2016/12/habitable-worlds-around-binary-star.html
======
mfoy_
Neat, but it's not exactly the least scientifically accurate depiction in Star
Wars.

~~~
fcsuper
Hyperspace, laser bolts, complaining AI, and space wizards aren't
scientifically accurate? ;)

